# chocolate cyst



## popapoodle

Dear Fertility Nurse,  I have recently had an ultrasound which showed an 8cm by 6cm chocolate cyst on my left ovary, right ovary appeared normal.  I am experiencing terrible pressure and pain radiating across my lower back and pain when pressing deep into my right buttock.  Is this pain coming from my cyst? as i am experiencing it on the opposite side and is hurting me most when sitting down, I have no pelvic pain whatsoever.  I am awaiting a laporotomy in June,    thankyou Louise xxxx


----------



## Ruth

It is possible to get referred pain, pain occuring on the other side to where something has been seen. I would suggest contacting your consultant as you may need to review you again before surgery.

Ruth


----------

